# Average screenprinting prices/Screenprinters in L.A



## WhosThatLadee? (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello All!

I have a couple of questions. First, how much do you think is average pricing for a screenprinted shirt with one color, and how much is average for the screens? I was quoted 40 bucks, per color. 

Also, can anyone recommend screenprinters in downtown l.a or the surrounding areas? Your help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## oddica (Aug 8, 2006)

more info is needed ... about both the T-shirt itself, and the job in particular

how many total units
what type of ink
what kind of fabric, what body
cut and sew, buy off the shelf?
is a specific brand desired
what color of shirt
size of design (typically not a factor unless it's oversized)


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

WhosThatLadee? said:


> how much do you think is average pricing for a screenprinted shirt with one color, and how much is average for the screens?


It varies, sometimes significantly, from printer to printer.



WhosThatLadee? said:


> I was quoted 40 bucks, per color.


...but that's on the high side. Screen charges are usually $10-$30 per colour.



WhosThatLadee? said:


> Also, can anyone recommend screenprinters in downtown l.a or the surrounding areas?


Because we have many members who are screen printers, we don't allow service requests that might encourage self promotion in the main forums. Because of that we try and stay away from printer recommendation posts.


----------



## bpboxer1 (Dec 29, 2008)

i was quoted $8.25 each for 150 white shirts (S-XL). (GILDAN 2300 short sleeve with pocket) 2 colors on front pocket, and a 5 color back, (design on back is 12"X12". is this a good price for this ? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

bpboxer1 said:


> i was quoted $8.25 each for 150 white shirts (S-XL). (GILDAN 2300 short sleeve with pocket) 2 colors on front pocket, and a 5 color back, (design on back is 12"X12". is this a good price for this ? any help would be greatly appreciated.


yes, that's a good price.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

WhosThatLadee? said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I have a couple of questions. First, how much do you think is average pricing for a screenprinted shirt with one color, and how much is average for the screens? I was quoted 40 bucks, per color.
> 
> ...


as oddica posted, we need allot more info to give a proper quote, mainly quantity.

The 40$/color screen charge, does this include anything else? what type screen is it, 300+? i've heard of several printers having different prices depending on the type of screens needed for the job, the 300+ cost more then the lower mesh screens from what i've been told.


----------

